# Murray Wheel Goods Line For 1966



## Rambler (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 24, 2016)

another nice book


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 24, 2016)

These color catalogs are really great for dating riding toys. Didn't know Murray offered two styles of chain drive trikes at the same time. Had previously thought the older style was discontinued when the newer style came out in the 1960s. Learned something new about Murray products today. Thanks for posting these!

Dave


----------

